# tarp under tent floor



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

We just purchased a very large tent from C****O I have yet to try putting it up
Hopefully in two weeks when the Grand kids are out of school.

It looks very easy??? My major question is Should I bring along some plastic tarps to lay under the floor to protect the tents floor?

Most camping grounds are the pits, I do plan on bringing a fine rake to clean the area.
What problems have most of you run into tent camping.

Oh ya! i'm bringing two Colman Queen air beds. We won't be camping a lot every year so I expect to pay about $ 80.00 bucks each bed :thumbup:
thanks

Robut


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

Yep, we just make sure its corners are rolled in so it doesn't transport rain under the tent.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Most tents,these days. are very easy to set up---The plastic sheet under the tent is a good idea.

I hate mud on the bottom of the tent!--Mike---


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*Tarp*



CplDevilDog said:


> Yep, we just make sure its corners are rolled in so it doesn't transport rain under the tent.


Do you mean the ends are flipped up towards the sides ?

Robut


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

No portion of the tarp should extend beyond the perimeter of the tent. If it does it will wick water between the tarp and tent bottom resulting in wet tent. I custom cut a tarp for our tent that is six inches smaller all around than our tent bottom.... it's made of left over tyvek house wrap. Works great. 

Tent camping hints:

1. Dont' buy inflatable mattresses. They inevitably tear/lose air overnight/are a PITA. Spend your money on some good 'thermarest' style camping pads. You'll sleep better. Or buy solid foam pads or egg crate.

2. NEVER WEAR SHOES IN YOUR TENT. They just track in dirt/mud/mess. If you have a covered 'vestibule' shoes should stay outside. If not, then shoes should be left in a box or bag by the door.

3. Tent mosquito netting should ALWAYS stay closed so you don't have to spend the night with those little buggers.

4. I was glad that I 'seam-sealed' all the seams on my tent. 

5. PRACTICE putting your tent up with your camping partners. Practice in the dark, holding your flashlight in your mouth or in the light of your headlights. 

6. After camping make sure your tent is COMPLETELY dry before putting it away. The google earth picture of my old house has my tent, fully erected in my driveway, drying out after a camping trip. :thumbup:

HAVE FUN.


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

I cut a new plastic tarp every year to fit inside the tent and have it roll up 

the edges 6" or so .

This will keep any ground water out .

You can still put one underneath but without the inside tarp its only a matter of time. 

I have never got wet even in some wicked storms.

+1 on what Lea Frances says.

Alaskan Guide model tent never failed me in 15 yrs use.

Oh yeah keep any food/snacks out of the tent unless you like visitors.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

*tarp*



High Gear said:


> I cut a new plastic tarp every year to fit inside the tent and have it roll up
> 
> the edges 6" or so .
> 
> ...



Do you mean you have no floor? or is this an added tarp inside over the tent's floor. 

Robut :whistling2:


----------



## High Gear (Nov 30, 2009)

The tent has a floor it's just that none are waterproof.

I think I picked up this tip from one of Bradford Angier's books ...not certain,

it has served me well .

Tarps underneath trap water


*
*


----------



## CplDevilDog (Mar 18, 2009)

Leah Frances said:


> 1. Dont' buy inflatable mattresses. They inevitably tear/lose air overnight/are a PITA. Spend your money on some good 'thermarest' style camping pads. You'll sleep better. Or buy solid foam pads or egg crate.


If your over 40 *buy* an inflatable mattress :thumbsup:

I spent 4 years in the Marine Corps. We "camped" a lot :wink:. We had the foam mattresses (we called them "Rubber B****es"). Never had a restless night. On the weekends I would camp in the Olympic Mountains with a roll up backpack model. Sleep on my sweater for a pillow. 

Fast forward 20 years. Now if I lay down on the garage floor to look under my car I hurt for three days :laughing: Get a mattress :yes:

Trick is to keep them well inflated and get two if your partner is restless.


----------



## robut (Aug 22, 2007)

Tarp under floor verses tarp inside over the tent floor.

Ok who has done both and found the best method to work. I think they both work so either one would be fine 
except with the tarp under the tent floor I would not be tripping and re arranging the floor tarp so often.
I will have my wife, Daughter and her three young girls with me. the tent holds 10 people. two rooms very large 
I will have a 7' by 7' utility tent also to stow extra stuff,, everyone has to pack extra stuff ( right ) 
This will be a Michigan five day trip lots of hiking and swimming climbing sand dunes so I expect to have a nasty looking tent
so wish me luck please!!!

I appreciate all the input on this. I love this web site because I can get so much information and other peoples opinions.


Robut


----------

